# Snowboard Vid Cameras



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I used a crappy little JVC I borrowed from my roommate in my last videos. It was similar to this, but even older and cheaper: JVC - MiniDV Digital Camcorder with 2.4" LCD Monitor - Silver - GR-DA30US

BUT, it got the job done... 

If you're serious about becoming a videographer, I'd buy the best you can afford. But if it's just for fun, I wouldn't spend too much. The person behind the lens makes a bigger difference than the camera does IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. That one seems affordable - I might go for something a bit more expensive so if anyone else has any tips go for it. MiniDV definitely seems the way to go. I have a fair bit of experience with the Digital camera but definitely want to try my hand at video.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

TigerWolf said:


> Thanks for the tip. That one seems affordable - I might go for something a bit more expensive so if anyone else has any tips go for it. MiniDV definitely seems the way to go. I have a fair bit of experience with the Digital camera but definitely want to try my hand at video.


look at this 
Amazon.com: Samsung SC-MX10 Flash Memory Camcorder with 34x Optical Zoom (Silver): Camera & Photo


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

After being in the "video" industry for a few years now, I can definitely say that the Canon Vixia HV20/HV30/HV40 are the best bang for the buck camera. You can find the HV20/30 for less than $400 new if you look around. They shoot in HD, the HV30 has the option to record in 24 frames per second (not actual progressive, though). The HV40 allows actual 24p footage. I have the HV30 as a camera for fun stuff, and I can tell you it gives me nothing but quality footage. For the price and manual control it gives you (along with great automatic), it can't be beat.

You can check out a few test clips I took back when I first bought the camera..

http://colinhoernig.com/media/videos/hv30/TestFooty3.mov

A quick skate edit I made back in may of 2008: http://colinhoernig.com/media/videos/HV30Edit1.mov

Slight cursing: http://colinhoernig.com/media/videos/HV30Footy.mov

I have some snowboarding footage, too, if you want to check that out (I'll just compress some clips and throw them online).


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know anything about or use any of the Flip video camcorders? Specifically the Mino. If you've used it, is it any good?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

This is the camera i'm going for, so far has great reviews. 100% waterproof

Newegg.com - SANYO Xacti VPC-CA9 Black 1/2.5" CMOS Sensor 5x Optical HD Waterproof Video Camera


----------

